# 1920's Invitation Ideas



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Use some dialogue of the time, and make the cards black and white. I'd do a little bit of research on the decade myself, since it was pretty neat.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

The Roaring 20s? Hmmm....

Would be awesome if you could find miniature violin cases. 

Prohibition was in force starting in 1919.... 
what about tiny liquor bottle invites and a speakeasy theme? Something like the "Name of Club" Halloween party, come in disguise... the password is "something" (the speakeasies had doormen that wanted a password to make sure you were invited) for a night of music, merriment and if the cops don't shut us down...etc..
Speakeasy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


the jazz age...soooo many things to do with this but nothing jumps out like "speakeasy".

Art Deco was the big style during that time. Google the term to see some really cool ideas - fonts and such. It is a great style and would lend itself for some really beautiful and fun invites!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes, art deco! Google "Erte" to get some nice graphics.


----------

